# [risolto] menu gnome "applications" vuoto

## lordalbert

Ciao. Ho appena installato gnome, e ho il menu in cui ci dovrebbero essere tutti i programmi, vuoto. Eppure di programmi installati che dovrebbero comparire ci sono!

Avete qualche idea su quale potrebbe essere il motivo? 

grazie!Last edited by lordalbert on Sun Mar 07, 2010 10:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## magowiz

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Ciao. Ho appena installato gnome, e ho il menu in cui ci dovrebbero essere tutti i programmi, vuoto. Eppure di programmi installati che dovrebbero comparire ci sono!
> 
> Avete qualche idea su quale potrebbe essere il motivo? 
> 
> grazie!

 

Sì è un problema ben noto, leggi qua per sapere come risolvere : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gnome-config.xml  , la parte che inizia con "Prime impressioni" , dove la frase inizia con "A partire da gnome-base/gnome-session.... "

----------

## lordalbert

grazie!  :Smile: 

----------

## magowiz

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> grazie! 

 

Figurati!   :Wink: 

Quindi era quello il problema? Hai risolto? In tal caso sarebbe opportuno che aggiungessi il tag [RISOLTO] al titolo del topic.

Ciao!

----------

## neretux

Scusate se riapro il thread, ma io ho lo stesso problema ovvero il menu applications vuoto. Io il login lo effettuo tramite .xinitrc, ho seguito quanto indicato ma quando do il comando 

```
sed -i '1i\export XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-' ~/.xinitrc
```

 mi entra in una specie di prompt da cui non so piu uscire se non con ctrl+c. Il mio .xinitrc è 

```
exec gnome-session
```

 mi potete spiegare cosa fare perchè non ho capito? In che modo devo modificare .xinitrc?  A cosa e dove devo anteporre la variabile XDG_MENU_PREFIX?

----------

## neretux

Risolto!   :Very Happy: 

Ho modificato .xinitrc in questo modo:

export XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-

exec gnome-session

----------

